# The Bell Tree Slang Guide



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello users, just me, Smart Tech. Are you wondering what lol means? Confused on the word omg? Can't grasp the definition of rofl? Well, thanks to me, you don't have to waste countless minutes on Google searching or waiting for your friends to reply to that PM. That's right, here is a guide to where you can find out what means what. 

*Animal Crossing/Nintendo Slang*
AC-Animal Crossing
ACDS-Animal Crossing DS 
LoZ - The Legend of Zelda
TP - Twilight Princess
WW - Windwaker
OoT - Ocarina of Time
MM - Majora's Mask
Rev - Revolution
GCN - Gamecube (Called GCN because NGC is Neo Geo Pocket)
N64 - Nintendo 64
SNES - Super Nintendo Entertainment System
NES - Nintendo Entertainment System
FE- Fire Emblem
FF- Final Fantasy
NP- Nintendo Power

*Forum Slang*
Lol -Laugh Out Loud
Rofl - Rolling On The Floor, Laughing
OMG - Oh, my God
BRB - Be right back
SPAM - Stupid, Pointless, Annoying, Message
Mod - Moderator
Admin - Administrator
BTW - By The Way
PM - Private Message
G2G - Got To Go
BBL-Be Back Later
NP - No Problem
SIV - Sorry, I vanished.
J/K - Just Kidding 
J/W - Just Wondering
Teh - The
IMO - In My Opinion
Ty - Thank You
Thx - Thanks
Yw- You're Welcome
IMHO- In My Humble Opinion
PWN- Own
Ppl- People
Idk - I Don't Know
Afk- Away From Keyboard
ROFLOL - Rolling on floor laughing out loud
Sig/Siggy-Signature
Jp - Just Playing
Jawesome - Super Awesome
Atm - At The Moment

*The Bell Tree Slang*
TBT - The Bell Tree
TBTT - The Bell Tree Times
TBG- The Bell Guard
ACAC-Animal Crossing Ask Center
IF - InvisionFree (Company That Hosts Forums)

*Nsider Slang*
KOH- Knight of Hyrule
NOA - Nintendo Of America (Also known as an employee of Nintendo Of America)

*Star Trek Slang (For Screen Test)*
TOS - The Original Series
TNG - The Next Generation
DS9 - Deep Space 9
VOY - Voyager
ENT - Enterprise

*Game Slang*
Nh- Nice Hand
Gg- Good Game
TA- Tank Attack
SW - Sub War
QL - Quadra Line

*Misc. Slang*
AIM - AOL Instant Messenger
MSN- Microsoft Network Messenger
WiFi- Wireless Fidelity
RP- Role Playing
ToS - Terms of Service

If you have any more slang to be added, contact me, Link, or any admin.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 12, 2005)

Here is a thread I made like a year ago. But it will help you.

Abreviations for new users


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 12, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Here is a thread I made like a year ago. But it will help you.
> 
> Abreviations for new users


 Thanks Zero.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 12, 2005)

Added some stuff, Valoo.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 12, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> Added some stuff, Valoo.


 I saw. Would the LoZ ones be nessacery?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 12, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, since you said Nintendo slang.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 12, 2005)

TBT = The Bell Tree of course


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 12, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> TBT = The Bell Tree of course


 Added that already, Storm.     

Refresh more often.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jul 12, 2005)

I added some as well.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 12, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I added some as well.


 Thanks Blast.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jul 13, 2005)

What is SIV?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 13, 2005)

*points at thread*


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks. I always forgot what that meant.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 14, 2005)

Just added some stuff.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 15, 2005)

Don't forget IMO.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Jul 15, 2005)

did u add Thx and Ty


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 15, 2005)

Fresh update. Get it while it's new!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 20, 2005)

Made yet another update.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 20, 2005)

There bare too many floated thre3ads :|


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 20, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> There bare too many floated thre3ads :|


 What about now?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 20, 2005)

Better....


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 1, 2005)

Made another update. I don't know why I missed some of the most used ones.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 1, 2005)

what about JP?

JP= Just Playing


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 1, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> what about JP?
> 
> JP= Just Playing


 Added it. Thanks.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 2, 2005)

why do we have star trek slang :| and you forgot BBL be back laterf FE fire emblem


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 2, 2005)

nvm for bbl


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 2, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> why do we have star trek slang :| and you forgot BBL be back laterf FE fire emblem


 For Screen TEsts that I do, and I'll add FE. Thanks Bam.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 2, 2005)

oh


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 2, 2005)

Here Bam, I added it, with another one that I remembered. Not sure if it's Nintendo, though.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 2, 2005)

NP nintendo power


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 2, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> NP nintendo power


 Doy! I'll add that. See, I don't know why I miss the most obvious ones. But they, that's why you're here.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 2, 2005)

no, I no whedn to stop pushing my buttons, but /storm cabn tell you all about that. A I never got my Emerald and the July one..it is still on me mind...


----------



## ac1983fan (Aug 3, 2005)

For the Poker game in gameroom-
nh=nice hand, you say this after somebody beats you in a hand
For all games-
gg=Good game, say this after losing.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 3, 2005)

I've added it, Thanks Ac, and I've thrown in a few of my own.


----------



## ac1983fan (Aug 4, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> I've added it, Thanks Ac, and I've thrown in a few of my own.


 You welcome.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 28, 2006)

How come there is star trek slang in there ?


----------



## Justin (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice bump there pkmn... :| 

And to answer your Q...

Here


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh, I didn't notice that....whoops...


----------



## Justin (Feb 28, 2006)

Well, okay.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 1, 2006)

Makes sense.


----------



## ZachsterPoke (Aug 10, 2006)

I think you need to update ACDS to ACWW.

Yay! Another bump!  :jay:


----------



## Phantom Guardian Ash (Aug 10, 2006)

Hm, bump?


----------



## ƒish (Aug 11, 2006)

Phantom Guardian Ash said:
			
		

> Hm, bump?


 : (

i vote we lock this thread... its not helpful anymore... i think...


----------



## TwilightKing (Aug 11, 2006)

I agree with


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, you're right. 

*Closed*


----------

